# Ryley's Run Confirmation Information



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Folks,

I just want to let you know if you've sent a registration to participate in Ryley's Run 2007 (Albany), I have emailed all confirmations received at this point. I've been confirming the receipt on the day I receive your registration information. 

Thank you for your patience...


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Thanks so much Kim. Your doing a great job with the registrations and the raffle tickets. I appreciate all your hard work.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I forgot I posted this, Thank you, Donna!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I think you mine and Larry's...yes? I just made our hotel reservations too! I can't wait! It is going to be a blast!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Angel_Kody said:


> I think you mine and Larry's...yes? I just made our hotel reservations too! I can't wait! It is going to be a blast!


You're all set!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Donna and Kim.... On behalf of Dirks we all want to *THANK YOU *for all your hard work....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Donna and Kim.... On behalf of Dirks we all want to *THANK YOU *for all your hard work....


It's been my pleasure and I cannot tell you how much I am learning. I have a great teacher who knows how to calm me down when I start twirling!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Maybe some day we all will meet....


----------

